# what about buying Google Adwords or other PPC



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Do those PPC services really translate to sales? I have heard web hits go way up, but what about sales going way up? I am curious what the group thinks ???


----------



## sexfacetshirt (Jun 2, 2010)

Adwords is really powerful, but quite expensive.. it depends on the budget you have!
For example, with 1 dollar per day you can start to have some hits (like 10 per day more or less).


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It depends on your keywords 'tshirts' will cost a fortune, 'tshirts mytown' may be more viable. Be specific, the idea is to get interested clients not hits. Google has fine tools for refining your search terms.
You set your limit, so you know what you will pay.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Adwords can be useful. As others have suggested, more specific search terms may be cheaper and lead to more targeted visits to your website. Make sure your keywords aren't too obscure though. Google does have a nice keyword search tool that can help with that. You want to find a nice balance between terms with a lot of competition and terms for which no one searches. 

As to translating into hits and sales, the more targeted your keywords are the more likely your visitors will want what you have to offer. Of course, this also supposes that your website converts well and can get visitors to buy when they arrive on your landing page. Getting visitors to the site is only half the equation.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I think it really depends on how much thought and planning you put into it. PPC can be great if you have the right keywords and the right text, but if you're just starting out, it will probably be an expensive learning curve. I suggest you keep an eye out for what other similar companies are doing and see what works for them!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

When was the last time you bought anything that you found by clicking on a Google Ad?

The problam for me is that Google is in charge of the whole thing. They tell you what the key words will cost. They tell you how many clicks you got. They suck out your entite balance and then tell you you got xxx clicks. You probably didn't convert anything to a sale, and your Web Server Stats do not agree about the traffic. If you whine or complain then they just cancel your account.


----------



## zachhulk (Nov 3, 2008)

For me personally it was a bomb. I spent over a couple of $100 bucks and got no sales.

http://www.teesnthings.com


----------

